# Manuel C Orton - In Memoriam



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The fickleness of life and time












Hold Thou Thy cross before my closing eyes;
Shine through the gloom and point me to the skies.
Heaven's morning breaks, and earth's vain shadows flee;
In life, in death, O Lord, abide with me.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Manuel Corton - In Memoriam*

Beautiful and touching Donald


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Manuel Corton - In Memoriam*

They are very nice and most appropriate.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Manuel Corton - In Memoriam*

RIP Manuel - so sad to hear of his passing, a talent lost to us - my condolences go to his family :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Manuel Corton - In Memoriam*

:wave: kalo taksidi, bon voyage, good journey.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful. Rest Peacefully you will be missed but not forgotten


----------

